# Blue Widow



## nixon (Jan 22, 2008)

Blue Widow 1 month from harvest.

Bad pics but hey whatever. :ignore:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2008)

*Looking great there nixon.   Hey mang in another month those buds are gonna be fat and frosty just how we like them. :hubba: *


----------



## Greenery (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn...it's looking real yummy! Did you do any specific cuttings, etc or did you just veg for 2 weeks and  then start flowering?

How much(grams) do you think you'll yield when you harvest this one?

I  am planning my first grow and I think I will start with BW!


----------



## nixon (Jan 22, 2008)

Greenery said:
			
		

> Damn...it's looking real yummy! Did you do any specific cuttings, etc or did you just veg for 2 weeks and  then start flowering?
> 
> How much(grams) do you think you'll yield when you harvest this one?
> 
> I  am planning my first grow and I think I will start with BW!



Hey greens! Thanks man. If not for this site, it wouldnt be nearly as good. No cuttings, no lst, nothing. Just 2 weeks of veg with lights 24/0, then 4 weeks of 12/12. Feeding it only water until it flowered, then a tiny bit of molasses and ferts (a pinch) in the water every other watering. This girl's a beaut IMHO, and i think ill reveg her and do some topping and lst'ing next time for more bud.

As far as yeild... no idea. Was actually hoping someone could help me out. Assuming it will be pretty small id say anywhere from a half ounce, to 4 ounces depending on how the next 4 weeks go :hubba: 

But yeah, still got a lot of time left and its a pretty easy plant to grow. No problems whatsoever *knock on wood* :banana:


----------



## Greenery (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey...that sounds simple and easy (my kind of procedure!). PLUS, you are still going to have a good amount of bomb to yourself! And, that's just one plant, imagine 4, 6, 8, etc. I plan on doing something simple, maybe one cut or two, let it get 12-16 in and then flower that baby! Where did you get the beans from?


----------



## Greenery (Jan 22, 2008)

nixon said:
			
		

> This girl's a beaut IMHO, and i think ill reveg her and do some topping and lst'ing next time for more bud.



I'm kinda new to the terms, can you explain the terms above? THX!


----------



## nixon (Jan 22, 2008)

they are dinafem feminized bw seeds.

and topping is making a cut so that more growth occurs at the cut points over time. 

LST or low stress training, is bending the stems so that the plant takes up more surface area horizontally as opposed to vertically, increasing the amount of sunlight, and thus, growth, from the plant. There are a number of great LST threads on here, check indoor growing for info


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 22, 2008)

Wasup Nixon looking very nice bro!!!
Tossing up some probs...
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Greenery (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool...I'll do that...thanks! Just trying to figure out the best way to do it for my situation, so far I'm getting  ALOT of good info!!


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Jan 25, 2008)

looking good so far


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 25, 2008)

looking really nice


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 25, 2008)

nice job bud lookn pretty


----------



## godtea (Jan 25, 2008)

Going to have yourself a beefy bud there 
I want to see what it looks like at harvest


----------



## nixon (Feb 2, 2008)

More Blue Widow! This time just a budshot, hopefully we can see the trichs in the pic!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice grow you got going nixon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 2, 2008)

Can you say Sweeeeeeet !!!

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

hey man looking nice real healthy girl! , um is blue widow like a low rider type strain? plant seems either dwarf'ed or just a mini strain?  just curious thanks!


----------



## nixon (Feb 8, 2008)

haha no, just not vegged for very long due to space issues


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks great what are you using......hydro, soil, 600 hps, nutes??????


----------



## nixon (Feb 8, 2008)

using soil, 3 32 watt, 2k lumen cfl's (total 6k) and organic potting soil with water and molasses every once in a while. she is very susceptable to nute burn and doesnt like a lot of N. She looks beastly right now, all trich'd out, crystalline, and very perky, making the first pictures look like a joke. anyway, ill try to get some more pics


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that made me smile when i looked at this picture!!! whoaarr looks beut!! haha


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks great nixon, send some my way haha when completed


----------

